

A Question Over the Reach of Europe’s ‘Right to Be Forgotten’ - dap
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/01/questions-for-europes-right-to-be-forgotten/

======
aroberge
I wonder what will be the reaction in the EU when Turkey will ask that all
links to criticisms of their president be removed from Google's index world-
wide, or that other countries outside the EU makes similar demands of Google
for topic X...

